# Atlas V42 (10") with a BXA Tool Post



## pollardd (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,
There was a discussion here a while back about which Quick Change Tool Post to fit.  AXA or BXA.
I had already purchased a BXA and was waiting for delivery.

Here it is with the T slot nut machined down and mounted on the compound slide.

I had to file a bit off the top of the compound slide to increase the flat area.

All in all I think it came out OK.
It is a little in the large side.  I could machine a little off the base to bring the whole thing down a little.
It will work fine as is.

I just through there may be people here interested in how it came out.
Thanks
David


----------

